
Jack Ma, Spielberg Strike Deal to Bring Hollywood to China - hackuser
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-09/jack-ma-spielberg-strike-deal-to-bring-hollywood-to-china
======
hackuser
One reason this may be interesting to HN readers: There are many stories, and
I'd even say it's well established, that Hollywood films are edited to please
Chinese censors. Effectively, the Chinese government censors many U.S. movies.

For example, per a recent NY Times story, the head of Disney went to China and
apologized to the government for "Kundun" (about the Dalai Lama) and promised
they'd never make another film like it.[0] When was the list time you saw a
Hollywood film critical in any way of China? I've read about many recent
script adjustments: For example, the Mandarin in the recent Iran Man movie
being changed to a non-Chinese character, or the gratuitous product placement
of the Chinese space agency in The Martian.

Now a leading Chinese businessperson, who regardless of his views (I don't
know either way) is subject to pressure from the Chinese government, has a
seat on the board of Spielberg's enterprise.

[0]
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/15/business/international/chi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/15/business/international/china-
disney.html)

